# Wispynook Poodles



## KellyLS (12 mo ago)

Has anyone heard of Wispynook Poodles in VT? They seem very focused on good temperament and doing therapy work and CGC training more than showing their dogs. It looks on their website like they also do extensive health testing. Anyone adopted a standard from them? Thanks!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m not personally familiar with them, but I like what I’ve read on their website. I’d absolutely be interested in meeting them and their dogs.

That said, if you want a mini (as mentioned in your other thread) you should get a mini. Standard poodles are fabulous, and they can have a lovely calm temperament in the home. But they are _not_ portable like a mini. They are not welcome in as many places. And they can be physically challenging through puppyhood, adolescence, and beyond.

If you want a standard poodle, I think this is a breeder worth getting to know. But if you want a mini and are just feeling frustrated by your search, take a deep breath and have faith. Your mini breeder is out there.


----------



## KellyLS (12 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m not personally familiar with them, but I like what I’ve read on their website. I’d absolutely be interested in meeting them and their dogs.
> 
> That said, if you want a mini (as mentioned in your other thread) you should get a mini. Standard poodles are fabulous, and they can have a lovely calm temperament in the home. But they are _not_ portable like a mini. They are not welcome in as many places. And they can be physically challenging through puppyhood, adolescence, and beyond.
> 
> If you want a standard poodle, I think this is a breeder worth getting to know. But if you want a mini and are just feeling frustrated by your search, take a deep breath and have faith. Your mini breeder is out there.


Thank you for this! Good to know about Wispynook. I haven't decided yet whether I want a mini or standard, so much depends on temperament. If it's easier to find a standard that is calm inside the home, that is what I would rather have. I had messaged the breeder at Magic Castles and she usually only has standards too, but she also sounds like she does a great job matching tempermant to the right family so I am thinking about that one too. In the past I have had a mini poodle and a golden retriever but they both passed away a couple years ago. My mini was never calm, she had a pretty nervous temperament but loads of personality and was so loving and affectionate. I would love to find a version of her that wasn't so nervous, even if it's in a standard size.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I think the gal from Wispynook used to be an active member here. If it's the same person I'm thinking of, she seems excellent!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

KellyLS said:


> Thank you for this! Good to know about Wispynook. I haven't decided yet whether I want a mini or standard, so much depends on temperament. If it's easier to find a standard that is calm inside the home, that is what I would rather have. I had messaged the breeder at Magic Castles and she usually only has standards too, but she also sounds like she does a great job matching tempermant to the right family so I am thinking about that one too. In the past I have had a mini poodle and a golden retriever but they both passed away a couple years ago. My mini was never calm, she had a pretty nervous temperament but loads of personality and was so loving and affectionate. I would love to find a version of her that wasn't so nervous, even if it's in a standard size.


Sounds like you’re on a great adventure and I can’t wait to see the puppy who ends up being yours.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I think the gal from Wispynook used to be an active member here. If it's the same person I'm thinking of, she seems excellent!


I wish she’d pop back in! I just did a search for Wispynook and it looks like she used to share quite a lot. This video put a smile on my face: The Wispynook Gang Goes for a Run


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have an acquaintance that has a Whispynook dog. I think he is 7 years old now and is a therapy dog. She frequents nursing homes and hospice situations with him She would highly recommend Whispynook. If you have Facebook you can go to her page CONSTELLATION OF CARE She has a contact on there and I am quite sure she can give you plenty of information on Orion's breeder. He is a fabulous dog.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wispynook was on my short list of promising breeders eight years ago when I was looking for a pup. Two sisters shared Wispynook and boy, did they do all the puppy raising right. They did show in conformation. Alas, I had my heart set on a parti pup and went with Jacknic. I still enjoy drooling over Wispynook photos; one of the sisters is quite a gifted photographer. I loved that they introduced their (not winter) pups to swimming in a local pond, and had lots of volunteers to make sure every pup was safe. Can you imagine how much fun that would be?


----------



## Kim & Raven (11 mo ago)

I have a Wispynook Poodle. Her name is Raven. She’s 7 years old in March. Raven is the most incredible dog and has changed my life in amazing ways. She’s more than I could have ever asked for in a dog. She was high energy so as a first time poodle owner, I had to learn to manage it. Now that she’s older, it’s less of an issue. If you want to see her, she’s on IG @rave_the_princess


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Kim & Raven said:


> I have a Wispynook Poodle. Her name is Raven. She’s 7 years old in March. Raven is the most incredible dog and has changed my life in amazing ways. She’s more tha I could have ever asked for in a dog. She was high energy so as a first time poodle owner, I had to learn to manage it. Now that she’s older, it’s less of an issue. If you ant to see her, she’s on IG @rave_the_princess


She’s gorgeous! And you do a great job of photographing her. Would love if you’d share some photos in this thread.


----------



## Kim & Raven (11 mo ago)




----------



## Kim & Raven (11 mo ago)




----------



## Kim & Raven (11 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’s gorgeous! And you do a great job of photographing her. Would love if you’d share some photos in this thread.


Thank you. Just posted a couple


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome to the group! She's beautiful! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Kim & Raven (11 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Welcome to the group! She's beautiful! Glad to have you here!


Thank you. I found this group out of the blue. Glad to be here.


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach (Mar 29, 2019)

Kim & Raven said:


> View attachment 488161


Absolutely stunning!


----------

